# Best media for canister filters?



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm looking to replace my carbon in my Eheim 2217 canister filter and also to add media to a new Sunsun 704b canister filter.

I found these products with great reviews but not sure which to get?

1. Seachem Matrix (Already bought some and not sure where to use it).
2. Seachem Purigen
3. Boyds Chemi pure
4. Seachem Phosguard (Use only when algae starts?).
5. Should I order the Sunsun 704b sponges for the 704b filter?
6. What is Poly filter media? Is it white sponge foam? Is the sponge that came with my Eheim 2217 filter poly media?
7. Other media to consider?

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

easywolf31 said:


> I'm looking to replace my carbon in my Eheim 2217 canister filter and also to add media to a new Sunsun 704b canister filter.
> 
> I found these products with great reviews but not sure which to get?
> 
> ...


----------



## xgtphalex (Jan 30, 2017)

Pot scrubbies.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Pot scrubbers are fine for mechanical not so much for bio. Not porous. Lava rock or my favorite marine pur. Each 1.5 inch ball is 240square feet of surface. 
http://www.cermedia.com/marinepure-products.php


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Cyphound said:


> Pot scrubbers are fine for mechanical not so much for bio. Not porous. Lava rock or my favorite marine pur. Each 1.5 inch ball is 240square feet of surface.
> http://www.cermedia.com/marinepure-products.php


I like those spheres .

Thanks guys. If you think there are better solutions than the circular Sunsun 704b sponge/foam inserts let me know as I will order this week. Also I will be getting rid of the carbon pad soon, it will open up some space on the top part of the Eheim filter, is there anything I can put there to take it's place?


----------



## xgtphalex (Jan 30, 2017)

Actually the pot scrubbers are for bio, more surface area than bio balls. The floss is the mechanical or water polishing filtration.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just filled my 2217 entirely with Poret foam. I took out all the Matrix and replaced it with pieces of foam. (There was already a fair amount of Poret in there.)


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

xgtphalex said:


> Actually the pot scrubbers are for bio, more surface area than bio balls. The floss is the mechanical or water polishing filtration.


Won't disagree with you on the old style plastic bio balls, however what I recommended are not those. Check out the link I left.


----------



## xgtphalex (Jan 30, 2017)

Yup checked out your link, never tried those.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Damnnn expensive little son of a guns! If I buy those bio spheres would i need anything else?


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

easywolf31 said:


> Damnnn expensive little son of a guns! If I buy those bio spheres would i need anything else?


I'd add some poly fil just because its cheap and will help with mechanical.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Use the matrix in the same places you would use ceramic rings.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

snorkel3 said:


> Use the matrix in the same places you would use ceramic rings.


Roger


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Been doing fish for close 34 years. This stuff is amazing They don't get clogged so the bio is always exposed and not smothered. Never had bio media like this stuff. If you remove one and leave it in a container you will get a lot of water leaking out. A lot. You can saw it to use in hob filters as well.. This stuff was made for salties. Many studies have stated that it is better then live rock for nitrite and ammonia control. Given that salties can't change water the way we can we should be paying attention to what they do and use. All the innovations are happening there . Yes expensive but one time only. EBay it is affordable. Just purchased one of the large rocks they claim, because of size will allow anarobic conditions within to control nitrates. Have it hidden within rocks


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Deeda said:


> easywolf31 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to replace my carbon in my Eheim 2217 canister filter and also to add media to a new Sunsun 704b canister filter.
> ...


Hi Dee, Hi guys,

I will leave the Eheim filter media as is, they do have a weird setup...

For the new Sunsun filter I will use this setup, let me know what you think, if it sounds correct: Thanks

(Starting from the bottom - up)

Tray 1 (bottom tray) (Course Mechanical) Blue Coarse Sunsun Pad, Tray 2 (Course Mechanical) Blue Coarse Sunsun Pad, Tray 3 (Fine Mechanical) Sunsun White Pad + Fine Filter floss, Tray 4 (Specific Chemical) Purigen +/or Marine Poly-Filter?, Tray 5 (Biological) Matrix. Does that make sense?

What about Seachem Carbon Matrix, does it fit anywhere in here?

Should I add anything extra to the Eheim 2217 Canister filter, or just remove the Carbon pad and leave it?


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

I guess this is the correct way?

1: Mechanical Filtration. The water passes through a series of foams or sponges, each one finer than the last until it is visibly clean with no (or very few) suspended solids. Used in this order ( Course, Medium, Fine )

2: Mechanical Filtration. If all the sponges can not fit in tray 1, finish the process of sponges in tray 2 with the addition filter floss on top of the fine sponge.

3: Biological Filtration. The 'clean' water flows over and through media which can be plastic, ceramic or sintered glass. The best types of media are high quality sintered glass and ceramic (although there is a nation of poor quality ceramic media for sale from China). The media supports beneficial aerobic bacteria which consumes ammonia and nitrite, producing nitrate as an end product which is used up by plants or exchanged with the atmosphere. The very best media (e.g. Biohome) also supports anaerobic bacteria which will reduce the amount of nitrate providing a more complete filtering process.

4: Chemical or Biological. If your filter has 4 trays, this section is totally personal preference. If your using chemical filtration then this is the best place for it to be situated as by this point the water is at it cleanest. If your not using Chemical media, then you can add more of your chosen Biological media.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Final thing guys, can you just tell me which is the better setup?

1. Coarse foam-sponge
2. Medium foam-sponge
3. Fine floss or Bio marine poly filter floss?
4. Phosguard
5. Fine floss or Bio marine poly filter floss?
6. Matrix
7. Fine floss or Bio marine poly filter floss?
8. Purigen

Or:

1. Coarse foam-sponge
2. Medium foam-sponge
3. Fine floss or Bio marine poly filter floss?
4. Matrix
5. Fine floss or Bio marine poly filter floss?
6. Phosguard 
7. Fine floss or Bio marine poly filter floss?
8. Purigen

Thanks


----------



## bryankleine (Aug 8, 2017)

I use the Biohome Media. It is made of centered glass. Little pricy. You can get it here in the us now from Greatwave Engineering. I use the Mini Media in my canister. Mechanical in bottom tray and remaining 3 trays with the Mini. Something to look at.


----------

